# August Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, JUST BEACHY.

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Sunday, August 28TH.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, 
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos, they were great!
Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2022, Coastal Pup, aesthetic, 3pebs3, ArkansasGold, 
Riley's Mom, Ginams, Oceanside
or extra photos shared (the 1st one is the entry) or having less then 25 posts: kipdum.

1: Otis-Agnes*









*
2: diane0905 










3: abee










4: CharSid










5: ceegee










6: green branch










7: FurdogDad










8: Max's Dad










9: Rundlemtn










10: Sweet Girl










11: GoldeninCT










12: swishywagga 










13: OscarsDad










14: Ivyacres










15: Brinkley12










16: FUReverGolden










17: fourlakes







*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The voting is now open!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! The votes are coming in. 
Don't forget to choose all your favorites.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

34 members have voted...have you?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There is still time to join the 36 members who have voted.

This poll will close: Tomorrow at 2:22 PM.
Multiple votes are allowed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Less than 3 hours left to vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to ceegee for winning this months contest with an awesome action shot!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats ceegee! Awesome photo.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations ceegee! Great action photo on the beach!!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations ceegee! l loved that picture...........pure joy


----------

